# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  г.Кингисепп Ленинградской области

## Lakshmana Prana das

Есть ли преданные в г.Кингисепп Ленинградской области?

----------

